# Do my arrears affect my partners application



## claire22 (17 Jan 2013)

Hi,
I currently have a loan amount of €6,000, savings €400 and am in arrears of €400. I am in discussion with the credit union on paying this off asap and getting back on track.
However, my partner applied for a loan of €1,500 last week as his current loan is only €200 and has always been on time paying weekly. He was asked today to come in tomorrow and bring me with him. He was not told why. 
Can my situation be affecting his application?


----------



## Billo (17 Jan 2013)

claire22 said:


> Hi,
> However, my partner applied for a loan of €1,500 last week as his current loan is only €200



Why not pay off the 200 and start saving into the future instead of taking out a loan ?


----------



## claire22 (17 Jan 2013)

we will be paying that off in the morning when we go for the meeting. I just don't understand why I am being asked to attend. Is it because of my arrears or perhaps because it is for a wedding and is a small amount? I wasn't asked to attend by name but "to bring his partner". 
I have the amount needed to pay off my arrears +€50. will this help?


----------



## Setanta12 (17 Jan 2013)

If I were you, I wouldn't attend - in case they put two and two together i.e. you'll damage his chances by attending. Let him say you couldn't get off work or something like that.   Anyway he's taking out the loan not you.

As regards your own situation, hmmm ... so I assume the wedding he's borrowing for is your own?   I think you guys might be best wait until you  (and he) are up-to-date with borrowings and on a clear and steady repayment schedule.


----------



## claire22 (17 Jan 2013)

will it really damage his chances if i go? 
I think they probably put it together already and this is why we both have to attend but i fully intend on paying all arrears while there and was hoping once this is done there wouldn't be an issue with him getting his loan. He has always paid on time and has never fallen into arrears. I don't see why my issues should affect his claims when they both separate accounts.


----------



## Time (17 Jan 2013)

They cannot under the data protection act discuss your account with him. Their way of getting around this is to force you to attend.

Credit unions are often run as fiefdoms and may try anything.


----------



## claire22 (17 Jan 2013)

but once my arrears are paid they shouldn't have an issue if this is the reason i am to attend correct?


----------



## Bronte (18 Jan 2013)

So you are planning on paying off 400Euro of arrears at the meeting. 

It's all very well for everybody to say that it's two separate accounts, and I assume you are not married. But the credit union know you are a unit and are acting accordingly. It's only in your best interest, your partners best interest and the interest of the members of the credit union. 

If you didn't want to be linked to him then you both should have used a different credit union. 

If the 1500 Euro is to attend a wedding, then that is no small amount. I await your confirmation on that. Also is if for both of you. 

You have set alarm bells ringing by going into arrears and the credit union probably want you to explain yourself. All you both can do is be honest, and demonstrate that you both can afford to have borrowings of 6K you and 1.5 K he. The fact of the going into arrears needs to be addressed.


----------

